# The Original Workbench of your dreams thread



## thedude50

For weeks people have said lets start a Workbench of your dreams thread and then it was there was some other thread that had been started. This thread is dedicated to Bertha With out him this site would not be the same on this thread the same rules apply as on all my threads you can have fun with the thread but if you have a disagreement in here walk away come back tomorrow when cooler heads will prevail. The goal of this thread is to show the workbench of your dreams to get advise if you are going to buy or build the workbench you desire. The goal is to share vital information ideas and resources for tools, vises, clamps, hold fasts, dogs,add on's like shooting boards and bench hooks. Post plans links videos and pictures of what your dream bench will be like. This thread should be a lot of fun I cant wait to see the work bench of your dreams. I am scowering the net and will post a pic of the workbench of my dreams here as soon as I find a photo of a nice one. until then post your workbench of your dreams here and lets talk workbench!


----------



## thedude50

I just found this link and thought it would help some of you out in finding plans to build your bench http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=7ee58e526600f138dbf165eb2d9687bb&ct=mdcc


----------



## thedude50

I already settled on my big workbench and the wood is on its way the little bench here is one I a, thinking on making 2 of for hand sawing I would like some input from you guys if this is good for ripping boards or do i need to keep looking


----------



## RandyM68

Here's a nice one from Fine Woodworking


----------



## RandyM68

Someone here built this one, I don't remember who. I like the storage and the t-tracks.


----------



## superdav721

Dude I am fixing to get into the design of my bench and I am glad you have started this thread. This will be helpful and informative.


----------



## waho6o9

A suggestion for your saw bench Dude, make a 1.5" void down the length of your saw bench so you can rip a board.

There was a great one on Festool Talk I think, but I can't seem to find it. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## thedude50

Randy are you making one of these or do you already have your bench made up or is it still in the planning phase

I am still in the looking phase but this one looked good but your right i do need to be able to rip on the bench I hope it is not a huge problem to resolve i would like to find a working design rather than trying to re discover the wheel.


----------



## thedude50

thanks Dave I hope we get a ton of Ideas in one place this will be good for a lot of LJs and I hope it helps people out a great deal including my self i had no idea that i would have to make more than one bench i had no plans of using hand saws on a regular basis a year ago i was all about my power tools and I still love my power tools but hand tools are a lot of fun and they are a great hobby to restore them I have been ionto hand planes for a while because they are a great way to avoid sanding and i hate sanding


----------



## superdav721

There are many reasons for using hand tools. The biggest to me is mark your line and get after it. There is no set up or test runs. Your hands and eyes are the best instruments there is.


----------



## thedude50

I trust my hands but my eyes are failing me more than i want to admit and i work hard to keep my hgba1c down so i don't loose my vision but just getting old sure has cost me vision I mean damn

Another thing for sure if your going to be serious about hand tool use you have to be serious about a big bench and it has to have really good vises and other ways to hold a board in place for planing and sawing and gluing and more planing and god forbid sanding and on and on and I really have to get my bench done soon


----------



## thedude50

I have searched the LJ SIte and have decided to post several links to some great benches and blogs on this site and hope you will all join in and post them in here Like This fine Bench From a friend on the LJ site Or If you Guys Want to share your bench but are to shy to post your bench as a workbench of your dreams pm me and send me your blog info or your bench as a project location so I can add them to this thread it will help people have one place to find the best benches here on LJ So with that said I will post Brandons Bench it is a lovely bench That I almost gave up my Plans to copy this instead YOU did a great job on this Brandon Thanks for posting the project



Here Is Another Nice Bench I love this split top myself What do you guys think



And this one is very cool and may be your dream bench it is a modern look and is very cool



Here Is tradition but the author promises a twist



Here Is horizontal mikes take of the 21st century bench i will be building check it out its set up for a left hander it really is a nice job


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the comments Dude. Sorry I couldn't persuade you to build a Roubo. ;-)


----------



## RandyM68

Dude, my bench is a work in progress. I have looked at every workbench on this site and several others. I saw many I like, just none I wanted to copy. I am building without a plan, just making it up as I go along. I guarantee you've never seen one like it, I don't even know what it will turn out like. The main part of the bench was ready to work off of in a couple of days. I've been adding to and modifying it ever since. It started out functional, cheap, and ugly. It served it's purpose, I didn't care if it was pretty or not. I've added a lot since then and even prettied it up a little. Today, I'm trying to finish my t-tracks while I figure out my leg vise. While I'm doing that, I'll try to figure out my home-made twin screw tail vise. I'll post some pictures in a few days, when I knock some more ugly out of it.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Really nice benches…

I'm still going to do the New Fangled Workbench, by John White, FWW

LOL


----------



## thedude50

your welcome Brandon, you sure have a nice bench and i will envy it always. I just feel the 21st century bench or the lang bench as I am calling it meets my needs more at this time. I like all the support holes and stuff that are fixed in place, one major change I am making in my bench is the tops will be 4 inches thick instead of the 3 inches that are in the plans. this will raise the bench height up a bit for me and will have more mass and a beefier look. It looks good in my drawings. I am going to have my friend do it in sketch up, so i can post the modifications. I am also thinking of adding a 3rd vise to it maybe a pattern makers vise maybe a leg vise like the shaker and your bench. i don't see the point in not utilizing the back half of the bench. Are you making anything on that lovely bench Brandon have you got to use your vises and hold fasts yet ?


----------



## BrandonW

Only made a few small stuff on the bench since I haven't had much shop time-- really busy with school at the moment. I'm ordering some Gramercy holdfasts which I've tested in the bench and work well. The Jorgensens didn't take a hold in my bench so I returned them.

I like the idea of a patternmaker's vise-it would certainly be a luxury! Keep us updated on your plans once they sketchup file is made.


----------



## thedude50

I am beginning to think this was not as good an idea as everyone thought I havent had a post all day on this thread and i thought everyone wanted a workbench are there no dreamers anymore


----------



## Loren

I posted some comments, drawings and photos of the bench I built 
about 15 years ago. I didn't have a lot of tools at the time bit the
bench has served well and is heavy and rigid enough for hand planing
and mortising. Massive Roubo-type benches are handsome to be
sure, but such mass is overkill for stresses of most furniture making 
work on a bench. It's a question of where you want to put your 
time and your wood I reckon.

My main bench:
http://lumberjocks.com/Loren/blog/27597

I currently have a second bench, an antique Skandinavian type,
which is pretty cool but the trestle design with tusk tenons 
is nowhere near as solid as the truss-rod base in my main bench.


----------



## Rileysdad

Dude, just a note on your saw bench plan. I built this one and don't like it for ripping. The splayed legs get in the way. I do like it for sharpening. I sit on it and place a stone pond on a no-slip mat with two stones.


----------



## dbray45

Its a funny thing about work benches (I am on my 6th version). It is an evolution with many revisions. So far, nothing has survived though the process, the current legs and their bolts have lived the most - 4 versions .

Someday, when I get the space, I expect to have 3-4 benches for different jobs. There is no "one" bench that does it all unless it is 12' long - maybe 18'. Hmm, which part will have drawers, how many vises, here we go again--

Dude - lets face it, for the non production workshop, there are so many "dream" options out there, what fits to your style of work is very unique, and it changes as much as you do.

In my "dream" bench, I want small drawers, some large drawers, a pull out tray for scraps, metal vise, a couple of wood vises, tail vise, holes for dogs, oh so many options - I want them all. Will I get it? Who knows.


----------



## thedude50

I asked bob lang for a photo of his bench he has not even replied it has been a week so the only photo i have seen is mikes and it is backwards for me I have also decided to make my top 4 inches thick insted of three it will add some mass to the bench i dont want it to be too light


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I love looking at nice benches. They are artwork in their own right.
As for me though, I don't want one.
I work on an old table I picked up from the curb in someone's garbage. I took it home to my shop and throwed two pieces of particle board on it. When that wore out, I put some more on top of that. I'll be adding to that soon, as the second layer is getting pretty bad. I like it though that it is crap. 
On my "workbench", I abuse the hell out of it. For that reason, if I built a nice bench, I would never abuse it the way I do my old garbage found work table. I hammer on it. Paint on it. Write measurements on it. Sand those off and mark more measurements on it. I drill holes right in the middle of it and clamp stuff to it. I mean I really abuse that thing. If it ever truly tears up beyond repair, I'll start looking on the side of roads for another one to use.

In the meantime, as I said, I love looking at benches. So I wanted to join this thread so I can admire all of ya'll's benches.


----------



## RandyM68

Well, here is my bench. I'm not done with it, but you'll get the idea. I promise you've never seen another one like it. I used some ideas from other benches and just made a lot of it up. I know it is ugly, but I built it out of used furniture. Most of it was even free.










It is made of parts from three desks, a bookcase, an oak day bed, an old pine water bed frame, and some 2×4's. The main part of the bench only took a couple of days to put together.










It's still ugly but it's getting there.


----------



## bandit571

The starting point????









Found an old "Bodkin Point" style arrow head in one of these. End grain shot, anyone??









Pole Barn's owner just re-decked his trailer with NEW 2×12s, and left the old ones in the barn. Maybe i could talk him out of some to make a top????


----------



## KTMM

Hopefully, after tonight's progress, I'll be posting my "workbench" of my dreams very soon….


----------



## RandyM68

The top is 4 inches thick, and it has lots of storage. I used Super strut from HD as my t-tracks. I used almost 70 feet of it so far. It works better than that stuff from Rockler, and only costs $1.50 a foot. I made T-bars out of oak 1×2's and knobs so I can attach anything I want to them. Also, 1/4×1-1/4 flat bars and 1-1/4" patio door rollers fit nicely.









I plan to make a lot of accessories, to work with the tracks. I just finished the leg vise. It's not perfect, but it works pretty well.


----------



## thedude50

welcome to the new posters. I am happy you have joined me and those that are posting. I do hope that every one has a dream bench and will try to post photos and plans.As well as any links to great workbench stuff on here. Only with your help will this thread last and be fun to read, for all of you who choose to hang out. I hope you choose to contribute and to post. Not only the benches you own but the ones you covet as well.


----------



## 2bigfeet

Here's mine…



















Photos of the build here.

~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DUUUUDE!
Ok, seriously.
You mentioned in your last post that "for all of you who choose to hang out. I hope you choose to contribute and to post"Does that really mean we can hang out here without making anyone mad?
You can check this thread out to see what I mean.
We go way off topic.
We "hang out" on a nightly basis for the most part.
We don't stick to the rules, again, for the most part.

If this is a problem, I will refrain from posting off topic here.
However, I have a good time on the other thread and I think I would enjoy doing the same a couple of other threads in order as well. Different threads may wind up with different groups of guys.


----------



## thedude50

I want to try to keep a general theme here but as we get to know each-other off topic posts will happen and i don't have a problem with that If any one does then i am sorry

That is a great bench big feet I really like the shaker style it has a clean look and must have been pricy to build I would think . What was the final bill on the build my friend I bet here it would go ove 2k to build that where are you from 2 big feet and what kind of wood did you use


----------



## thedude50

Randy I am sorry i missed your bench and just saw it I must be lagging I think it looks great considering your source material and I would not hesitate to beat the hell out of something ion that bench it looks good and solid .

Bandit are you going to leave them like that or are you going to plane them down the rustic look does something for me I would love to see it made with out being planed and the other hand that could be some great wood underneath I cant wait for more people to chime in on this thread .


----------



## thedude50

I want you all to check out the build on 2bigfeets bench it is really cool and well captured believe me I know how hard it is to get that done and he did a very good job I was curious about the bench top is it made of laminated plywood ?


----------



## 2bigfeet

*thedude50*

Thanks. Most of the material was left over scrap from other cabinet work. The top is LVL which I ripped into strips, turned edge side up and laminated. You can find out more about by googling "LVL bench", then click on images.

The only things I really paid for was the Moxon vise screw kit, the leg vise screw from Lee Valley and some maple for the edges and vises. So I probably have a few hundred dollars into it.


----------



## RandyM68

Thanks Dude. It is actually looking a lot better than I expected. It is solid, too. Most of the stuff came from a thrift store, three blocks from my house. The drawer boxes on the right are the ugliest part, but they are very well built. The drawer fronts are MDF and faded formica, but they are dove-tailed to solid oak boxes, with thick bottoms. The whole desk was free, I had to take it. It also had a 3' x 6' MDF top that was 1-1/4" thick and already covered with formica. The cabinet on the left came from a much better quality desk. The MDF is so dense that it almost looks like solid wood. It was all covered with black Walnut veneer that is 1/8" thick. I was actually able to resaw the veneer off of some smaller pieces on a table saw, and glue it to something else. Try that with that .03" thick crap from rockler. The drawer box from it will make a great filing cabinet when I get around to making a top to match my computer deck. I refinished the 2' x 5' top from it, and it looks so good that I'll have to build a nice cabinet to go under it, and find it a place in the house. This desk was only $30. The top surface is from another $30 desk with oak veneer. It came out so pretty, when I sanded it down and refinished it, that I still shed a little tear when I leave another scratch on it. Anyway this workbench, and the rest of my shop, is basically a way to use up some of the junk I keep collecting, and shut the wife up. I built her some stuff out of other pieces, but that is another story.


----------



## derekcohen

I have just completed a new bench. This is built in the Roubo style with leg vise and wagon tail vise.










It is not yet complete in this picture ….










See the full build thread, with several chapters, which is to be found at this index (follow to lower end of the index list) ...

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/index.html

Derek


----------



## bandit571

Dude50: TOO MANY bleeding nails to risk a plane on the wood. I'll saw a few tenons , and slap something together. OLD Barn wood. Not set up for a vise as yet. I MIGHT check out a local re-bar supplier here in town, and see IF they could "all-thread" a #12 bar into a vise screw. I can take it from there. I used to work with rebar, and anchor bolts everyday, doing concrete work. They have a way to add threads to a rebar to fit a nut/washer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Derek, that is absolutely stunning. But then, I've been admiring your work and blogs for years so it's not surprise to me that such a bench would come from your shop. Outstanding, and thanks for sharing your passion.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod

Here's my workbench (some assembly required):


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Derek Cohen*

Man!

*Those Dovetails are just awesome!*

I LOVE them!!

Nice bench!

Great work!


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Brett*

*Looks like you need more than a wrench & a screwdriver! LOL*

Will be nice to see your progress!


----------



## SamuelP




----------



## oldworld124

Here's mine. It's nine feet long and about 30" wide. A simple design but very functional. Built it a few years ago. Still looks the same. I always use MDF or other surface when gluing, routing, chiseling, or other machining. I believe it is important to keep the edges clean and free of chipping or gouging. Has worked so far, knock on wood.


----------



## thedude50

Derick that is one lovely bench. I wonder why we give credit to roubo when so much of your bench is shaker inspired. I am trying to get my hands on an original copy of the Roubo Book so i WILL ACTUALLY SEE WHAT PARTS OF THE DESIGN ARE FOR MY SELF GOOD THING MY sister speaks and reads french so she can inturpit the text for me. I would love to see the book translated into English. That said He used a German bench himself and I have been able to get parts of his book online and Google translates the web pages. it is my understanding that the French did not have vises on their benches. so I am really wanting to see what Roubo actually designed. He sure is getting a lot of credit. I read that the leg vise was used on Shaker benches I don't think they were on the German bench Roubo used himself. It is really Ironic that this style of bench is taking his name alone IMHO as it has items from so many other designs . Never the less it is a thing of beauty and is a work bench of several LJS dreams I am sure. I found the blog and am reading it what is jarra wood is it expensive if i get it here in the USA ?


----------



## thedude50

John that is a Monster bench I love the lines and it just looks so massive I don't think even in my 3 car garage shop I would have ro3om for a bench that large My bench will max out my space and I will be tight on space once its in it's place . It looks like your shop is as big as a barn and looks very clean I wonder do you havew a blog of the build I would like everyone to put up the blog of their builds so we all can see them and it you have them post any drawings and plans of your benches so others can build them then we will have more wonderful and resourceful benches to look at John what kind of wood did you use i see a few and i am guessing and I want to know for sure I love the accent board


----------



## thedude50

Sam is that the bench your going to buy did you get it at a wine shop the damn wine shop in the mall has two and i was talking to the owner she will be carrying my version of norms wine rack and she wants me to build some bnew benches and distress them to be sold as bars can you believe that I told her I would have to think about it but most likely ill have to do it as I need to have cash flow through the shop did you change your user ID?


----------



## SamuelP

That is just a workbench of my dreams.


----------



## 2bigfeet

Check out the gallery on Richard Mcguire's site.

Notice the twin screw front vise on the other side of this bench!


----------



## RandyM68

I couldn't really decide which end was better for my leg vise. I think I like two of them better. I wish mine was pretty, too.


----------



## thedude50

wow that is one big bench it is huge 2bigfeet I cant even imagine the amount of people it took to carry it out to the pasture to photograph very nice bench


----------



## thedude50

hey brett what kind of wood is that your using


----------



## thedude50

I have been scowering the net for great benches I promise to post a bunch of photos in the next few days


----------



## thedude50

here is some big news Rob Cosman has added a new set of videos on his site and they will in the power tool side be building a couple of benches and all based on his bench this could be a great bench if it is the style you like the project has begun so you can watch a few episodes and get caught up there are even sketchup plans for the benches


----------



## enurdat1

About a month ago I acquired a bench started by another woodworker that is unable to continue woodworking due to health issues. He used the Veritas plan and Goncalo Alves. He completed the base and did the buildup of the top sections. Today I mounted the side skirts, and end vise. I'm debating a side vise, I have one so I probably will put it on. The vise jaws are soft maple, as are the plugs on the side. I had just applied a coat of Tung oil before the pics. This is definitely a bench far above my skill, and I am honored to have the opportunity to enjoy it. Thanks Bill.


----------



## oldworld124

Just getting back to this thread.

My bench is made of rock Maple, Walnut, and Lyptus. I originally was going to build something like a standard Ulmia bench. But then decided to use the Ulmia plans for the vises and just make a longer flat surface type bench. It weighs a lot. Need an engine lift to move the top.


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome bench enurdat1. Put it to good use my friend, she's a beaut.


----------



## oldworld124

Maguire's workbenches are very inspiring.


----------



## JoeLyddon

enurdat1:

*Beautiful bench!*

Golly, I think I would be scared to use it thinking I might hurt it! LOL


----------



## thedude50

John your bench is wonderful and I really like it a lot I am just very pleased with the model i have chose to build I am thinking of having some SYP shipped from somwear to make a bench like rob cosmans and think I can kick out one a week once i get the whole thing worked out I plan on openiong a club for woodworkers who cant afford to buy their own tools and then they can come here and buy what they need and work on our benches and tool for a membership fee of 49.95 a month I will limit membership and shop hours for each member so that everyone can work on their projects

Bill that is a really fine bench I would be proud to use it and think your work will rise up now that you have a good bench to build on


----------



## thedude50

Wow this just poped up on the raidar today wow


----------



## JoeLyddon

Nice bench…


----------



## dbhost

My current workbench has caused me to seriously rethink what I want in a bench. There are some things about the current bench I really like, and some things I REALLY hate. I haven't seen a photo of anything quite like the bench I want to build, so I will have to just describe it since my Sketchup isn't quite done yet…

Workbench top dimensions 30" deep x 72" long x 3" thick. If I am talking dream territory here, I would make the top out of a mix of Pecan and Walnut. I just like to work with those woods, and LOVE the look…

Base. Forget the open base I now have, but instead expand the 24×48" footprint to 30×48", and build a cabinet, 34-15/16" tall with 2 rows of 3" tall drawers, Pecan face frames with Walnut drawer fronts. Base cabinet to feature reinforced legs at each corner so that there is a 1.5" wide by 1.5" thick leg going from top to bottom of the cabinet vertically at each corner. (This is to give additional bracing as well as a means to have a bore hole for a board jack. Glue and screw the base to the top from underneath.

Keep my existing Central Forge Quick release 9" vise. It took some fiddling to get it there, but it works really well now! Embed the rear face into the top, so that when the vise is open, the table top, and the rear vise face wooden insert are flush Add a Quick Release front vise to the other end, and build proper faces for it, then add MUCH better holdfasts than the Rockler pieces of junk I presently have…

I haven't put too much effort into the design yet. That top itself is going to cost a pretty penny in materials…


----------



## thedude50

DB Have you read Schwartz's book yet I am on my second read of it and several things he talks about in the book may make you change some of your ideas. I chose the 21st century bench to build knowing what work I will be doing on the bench And I was going to modify the design and put shaker style drawers under the bench. a few people pointed out some negatives that will come with the use of drawers and they pointed to Schwartz's book so after the first read the drawers idea was scrapped. If you take your design and ask your self if it will meet up to the standards of a bench in this book you will have a great bench compromise on even one thing and an asset will become a huge negative. If the bench cant meet his standards it wont meet yours. I look forward to seeing your sketch-up of your bench


----------



## derosa

I just came across this one and only wish that it were mine.









I've started on mine but haven't gotten too far on it, may post pictures soon.


----------



## Cory

Derosa: That bench is gorgeous. Do you have more pictures of it?


----------



## derosa

I wish, it was the only pic on the site, would be nice to see the other side.


----------



## thedude50

derosa whare is the site Il;l contact the guy and ask for more photos


----------



## JoeLyddon

I think I'd be afraid to really USE it! LOL


----------



## vonhagen

this is what i want with vises and then run some 3/4 mdf thru the wide belt and then contact cement it to the blanchard ground steel top and then formica the top so glue wont stick to it then level it to minute of angle. the result would be a extremely flat surface thats level and true to build off of. also i can always delaminate with laquer thiner and put a new top on after lots of wear.


----------



## thedude50

thaT LOOKS LIKE A GREAT METAL WORKERS BENCH i Think it looks cool I don't think i would use it for woodworking but I would love to do some metal work on it


----------



## thedude50

Ok how is your benches coming I would like to get some activity on here so I will be starting a bench in the next few days my uncle has no come up with the cash to pay for the two benches yet and I dont know if he ias going to so I may make a temporary bench out of Doug fir what a bummer but i will treat it like it is the best bench i could make I really wanted to be at the shop building the 2 21 century benches out of rock hard maple


----------



## ktable

You guys need to check this one out! http://www.benchmarktable.com/v/vspfiles/Benchmark_Pro_Package/#


----------



## bandit571

Quite nicely, I think. Counting the top, sits about 33-1/4" tall, by 57-1/2" long, by 19-3/4" wide. Working on plans for a wagon vise in my head. Budget is kind of tight…...ZERO$$$


----------



## BrandonW

I think ktable is just spamming the site with links for the benchmark table. LOL.

Bandit, looking nice. I'm only concerned about how well that pipe clamp works as a leg vise. Wouldn't the little metal rod bend?


----------



## bandit571

Oh, that crank rod? if it does one day, no biggie. I can always put another old clamp in it's place. Ever use a pipe clamp on glue ups? I think that chunk of 2×6 Beech will give before that rod will. of course, I COULD add a wheel instead of that rod, just add a keyway, and a set screw. just be sure to yell out "Harda port!" when you spin the wheel.


----------



## Sarit

Many of the dream benches here could be considered fine furniture.
I personally wouldn't want something that nice as my work surface where I might get glue, finish, blood, dings, dents, scratches, coffee mug rings, etc on it.

This is why my dream bench is like this Woodsmith Shop MDF bench. I know its not the flashiest, but what I care about is having an inexpensive, heavy, flat, and stable workbench.


----------



## thedude50

Sarit nothing wrong with that I would have liked to see a better vise on it but I am picky and spoiled.

My bench builds have begun and the glue ups are on their way to becoming a bench top right now ! be sure to read my 21st century bench blog.

I think there are lots of dream benches out there I would love to see more any nice finds post them here


----------



## BubbaIBA

I'm in the middle of a bench build, or maybe the short rows. Kinda depends on if you are looking at time remaining to finish or steps left to finish.

A lot of what went into the new bench is the result of working for years on the bench I built back in the early 80s. I got some things right on that bench but…...

First the things that are right: The bench is made out of construction grade SYP, fir would work as well, and is solid, heavy and stable. It is the correct height for working with most hand tools. Because it is made of construction grade wood there was never a time I felt "protective". it has been a "work bench" from the get go.

The things that could have been better: It is too short, width is ok, a longer bench would allow more efficient work flow. The face vise sucks swamp water, it is not flush with the front apron and the apron has a couple of inches overhang vs. the legs. All makes clamping with the front vise difficult and requires "work arounds". The tail vise is ok, not great but ok. It has some sag and because the dogs are spaced too far apart there is usually some unsupported work when using the tail vise.

Things I've changed to correct the new bench, first it is bigger (24X87), it will have a leg vise, a wagon vise, and zero over hang on the front. I've kept the SYP, square dogs, and height. The design is basic Roubo.

BTW, when I started the build I questioned having a tail vise but went ahead and installed a wagon vise, it was a smart decision. I've used the wagon vise a couple of times to hold work (the slabs are still on saw horses) and it is really sweet.


----------



## thedude50

Hey Bubba. welcome to the thread. I am glad to here you chime in I know I had some reservations about my bench being maple till John Ormsby helped me out selling me the Maple I needed for only 250 a board foot. I cant even get clear pine for that price so it was worth the drive to Sacramento. I am exited to be into my build hope to get more done tomorrow this is a big build for me being it is two benches at a time. I was always fine with just an assembly table till I got into hand tools now I need a lot more from my bench although I am also building a big assembly table right after the bench is done.I will use John Ormsby's design for the assembly table. I will be adding photos on my bench build blog soon so please tune in


----------



## BubbaIBA

dude,

If I could have found maple for $2.50 USD a board foot my bench might be maple, not a guarantee because I like SYP for workbenches but maple would have been in the running. I paid $.47 USD a board foot for the SYP but also had to drive to Austin, TX to pick it up. The girl child lives in Austin and MsBubba wanted to visit so the trip cost really can't be included but if it were the 500 board feet of SYP ended up costing $1.50 a board foot. Local Doug Fir was $.50 USD a board foot.

I hope to carve out time this weekend to finish the base, my guess is it's 50/50…..so close yet so far .


----------



## woodworker59

I guess I will have to join in on this, I built my bench two years ago to the size that would best fit in my small 220sqft shop. It measures 63" by 20" and is 34" in height. the top is two layers of 3/4" OSB glued together then sandwiched between two layers of 1" MDF, which is then edged with 2" cherry to dress it up a bit. the base is straight up 4×4 and 2×4 construction with pegged half lap joints. there are 1 1/2" dowels in tops of the legs which slide into mortises in the bottom of the top to hold it in place. I wanted it to be removable in case it needed to be rehabed. the edge banding of two inch cherry is held together with condor tails on the corners so if I ever need to replace the MDF top I can remove the top and the edging and just slip in a new piece of MDF.
I have a Wilton end vise and a shop made leg vise. I bore dog holes in the side rail on the leg vise side so that I can stick a long dog in there to support long boards as they are being jointed. So far it has been all I have needed it to be, the top is holding up excellently, would like to add some support to the footprint as I can get it rocking a little if I am really bearing down with the planes. otherwise its works great.. here are a couple pics..


























P.S. don't mind the mess, I am to busy building to worry about sweeping up the shavings under the bench.. that's what I tell my wife every time she comes in a says something about it.. just the sign of a busy furniture maker at work..


----------



## thedude50

Ya my shop is immaculate about once a month when i clean up the shavings and I am happy it is clean then i go to work and it is incomplete as can be the shop has about a foot deep of shavings buy the lathe and my glue up bench where I have been gluing up the top for the bench that will be my uncles mine is waiting patiently for me to get her done. I did another set of glue ups today I hope the bench has no voids at all but if it gets one or two a little epoxy and she will be fine. the top is one of the most difficult glue ups I have done. those boards don't conform like soft wood if there is a gap I pull out the besseys and clamp it hard and so far they look pretty damn good.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys and gals it has been a while and i thought i would do an update here tonight and on my blog tomorrow. I just spent some time on Horizontal mikes website on his bench build and saw that even though we did our mortises differently we had some of the same issues when working with bob Lang's planes.Bob tells you that once you have a nice straight mortice all the way through the 8/4 stock to back bevel the mortise with a chisel this method is ok but can cause rough edges and less than perfect fit of the tenon bob says to fill the gaps with hard wood wedges hammered and glued in place. This makes the tenon more like a giant dovetailed tenon. Either you buy it or you don't I do know that tenons loosen up in the summer here when it is hot and dry and expand in the damp cool winter not the same as other parts of the country but hey its wood it moves so i decided to trust Mike and Bob I know Mikes bench is a couple of years old now and he used the wedges too. I finished all four leg frames and am ready to cut the rails tomorrow I have asked a few people I trust about this and will let you all know what feedback i get . the giant dovetails on Robert lang's bench were cut with a jig saw through 8/4 stock this concerns me I am worried about blade deflection on even a really nice jig saw which I am lucky to have the top of the line de walt. I still don't know if i should do it with a hand saw or a band saw the board is 65 inches long and the cut is offset 1/2 over its length so it is not a true rip and not a true crosscut so if i choose to do it with a hand saw what saw should i use. and that is a lot of board to try to feed on the band saw food for thought.

After gluing the legs into frames I cut the wedges and planed the ends smooth they look good and solid I am very pleased with the results


----------



## scharx

the dude50 i really like the bench from the last picture . It's awesome


----------



## Milo

Here's mine. Seems kinda simple compared to everyone else, but I guess that, know me, it's going to get damaged and messed up over time. It's just spruce.










The one thing I am pleased with it is I recently flattened the top with a router sled. That was a plus.

I really need to drill some more hole for dogs and whatnot.

I got the design from Christopher Schwarz workbench book. I'm kinda surprised no one has mentioned it yet. Great resources if you lack imagination like me!


----------



## thedude50

Andrei, What bench are you talking about?

Milo, nice job on your bench. I read the blue book by Chris but not the last one. Iread over 25 books or dvds on benches before I settled on my design which is Robert Lang's, with a few twists.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Dude, how are you doing with the benches you're making?


----------



## thedude50

my benches are 75 percent done i will try to have the pair done in 3 weeks from now if all goes well. they are a lot like timber framing and not so much like furniture building. the joints a big and bulky. the pieces are big long and very hard to work with. I love the work but it has been a real test of methods and skill. During this build i made one bad mistake and i am not telling what it is. however it wont effect the benches strength or its uses. Today i WORKED ON THE GIANT DOVETAIL CUTS AND HOW TO MAKE THEM PERFECT/This was a great lesson in large joinery i made 4 practice cuts and the last 3 went great i have it down now and will move to the real rails tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Sounds really super good!

You are learning something and improving your skills!

Those Giant dovetails, I think, would really be FUN, watching them just slide together without any hangups… The real payoff!

I'm looking forward to seeing if we can find your really "bad mistake"... glad it's not really BAD! LOL

I've been thinking about making test joints for my chairs to be sure I can do it 'for real'... just like you're doing.
... planning the wood to be used for them, etc.
I have never cut up large boards like this before… Like 2" x 12" x 8' monster boards.


----------



## thedude50

test cuts are vital for setups and for methods if you have not made a joint like the one your going to try you shoud do it first on a scrap piece the same size. it is difficult to figure out complicated cuts this is a huge half lap dovetail on a 6 in wide board that is 65 inches long. that is a spendy piece of wood if you screw up at all.


----------



## thedude50

Okay guys the political threads are dead so post your new workbenches here and let the fun begin


----------



## derekcohen

There is a complete record of my Roubo build on my website. The index is on this page: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/index.html

Step-by-step through everything, including a wagon vise (tail vise) from Benchcrafted and a shopmade wooden screw leg vise.

Big dovetail:










Interesting tools trays:










Oak top and Jarrah base/leg vise (the pics are a little too large to fit here).










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Boatman53

Hi Derek, good to see your bench here. Is the installation of the chain on the leg vise a part of the bench build? If not please go ahead and add it whenever you do some updating.
Jim


----------



## thedude50

Derek that is a lovely bench I like the dark wood what kind of wood is it ? I will take the time to read about your build when I am done with my own builds I am now taking orders for more benches. I have 3 in the shop going right now. Mine my uncles and one I don't know who is getting it.


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Jim

I plan to get the article done soon. Too many reports for work outstanding at this time 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Jim

I plan to get the article done soon. Too many reports for work outstanding at this time 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## mochoa

Derek, your bench is amazing. Great job. How do you like the thickness of your leg vise chop? Is that about 2"? I'm sure its strong enough but do you ever wish it was thicker (aesthetically speaking)? I'm trying to decide on a thickness for my vise chop. Thanks.

Also I like to see the use of a 2" wooden screws, I think it's a good size. I'm making my own 2" wooden screws. I can make them now and they work but I'm still perfecting the process. Need to reduce the chipping.

Here is my bench thus far. The base is still not glued together, still need to make my tool well, leg vise, and deadman, and vise screw.


----------



## thedude50

Looks great I think this design is cool Maybe Ill make one of these next.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys the first of two benches is almost complete I still have to build the tool trays and they are going to be dovetailed across the ends I had to re design the boxes as they just didn't do it for me I want this to be a show stopper bench and to get it done is a big thing to me Here is a photo of the bench so far


----------



## mochoa

Looking very nice Dude, I like the DT stretcher and the wedged tenons.


----------



## thedude50

Thanks My friend I liked it so much that was one of the reasons I chose this bench


----------



## JoeLyddon

Really a Very COOL BENCH, Lance!

You're doing a great job on it (them)...

BTW, what kind of DT Jig did you use? (LOL)


----------



## JohnDHoinville

> Well guys the first of two benches is almost complete I still have to build the tool trays and they are going to be dovetailed across the ends I had to re design the boxes as they just didn t do it for me I want this to be a show stopper bench and to get it done is a big thing to me Here is a photo of the bench so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - thedude50


Wow! The bench looks great. I created my own version this spring. Can you post new pictures of the bench? Also, any changes that you would make to it now that you have used it for 8 years?


----------



## OleGrump

I've shared this in other Forums, but this is the first time it's come up here in the Hand Tools Group, so, here goes: All of us build workbenches to suit our own needs. Best advise, look at a few plans, such as those given in "The Workbench Book" by Scott Landis, and other printed material, watch a few videos, then decide which features you would like to incorporate into your own bench, and build as it suits you.
If we are honest, even if we build a workbench directly following "official" (?) plans, we all make little modifications in the build. Most of us build benches that incorporate elements from a few different designs. It is YOUR bench, build it to suit YOUR needs. (My own is basically a Bernard Jones/Underhill, with a tail vise and leg vise added on. Built this way in case I have to move again, the workbench goes with me!)
There is only ONE "WRONG" way to build a workbench: Anything less than 36 inches high. Your back will hate you for it. No, you do not need to bear weight down on hand tools. You need to keep your hand tools SHARP. Go with 36-38 inches in height and you'll never regret it!!!


----------



## pottz

+1 grump i say no lower,hell my RAS and miter saw are at 43",perfect for me and no im not 6'8" more like 5'8".your back will thank you.im not into bending over for hours at a time.too many benches are too low.if you dont believe us come back in 20 years and tell us about your back problems.


----------



## OleGrump

Thank you, Larry! I'm finding more and more people nowadays who agree with and appreciate this principle. I'm 5'10", and just building my bench at 36 inches is a HUGE improvement over some that I have worked on. I work about 50/50 hand and power tools, and at this height can work for extended periods quite easily. It would kill me to have to hunch over a shorter bench. I'd never stand up straight again. I pity those who fall into the old "high as your first knuckle" nonsense, or just as bad "It's what the plans I bought said …." Old wive's tales!!!
Consider this: About 60 years ago, 36 inches was adapted as a nationally accepted height for kitchen base cabinets, because it had been determined that this an ideal working height for a human between 5'.5" and 6'0" tall. ANY standard kitchen you enter has cabinets at three feet tall.
Hell, I even have a set of those "bed riser" blocks to boost the Workmate up to 38", to work more comfortably. Stand tall, folks! Adapt you bench to suit your body, not your body to suit your bench!!!


----------



## Sylvain

Interesting study:
google "the ergonomic and design of an inclusive best-fit solution to workbenches"
Thesis by William F. Caughran - Brunel University.
(Click on the (3rd?) response with a PDF link)
This guy has taken the distance between bench-top and elbow height as parameter for able bodied person and knee height for wheel chair person. He doesn't specifically focus on back pain. 
The study shows:
- back pain for too-low bench and 
- wrist/shoulder pain for too-high bench.
The optimum seems to be about 15 cm below elbow height (when wearing shoes).
For me it is 38" as recommended by Paul sellers for people around 5'9".
It also correspond, for me, to my old comment:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/replies/531446


----------



## Sylvain

"No, you do not need to bear weight down on hand tools. You need to keep your hand tools SHARP."

demonstration:


----------



## controlfreak

Hello there, no pictures yet but getting ready to start a Moravian workbench. Because it is my first attempt I may use laminated SYP for the top so it costs less when I screw up. May need to build the top first to give me a level surface to reference off of and clamp to. I just love the idea that I can move and disassemble easily for times I may need the room in my small shop.


----------



## Sylvain

Making the laminated top first is a good idea.
That is what I did and then clamped it to my workmate. It was then much easier to work on the other workbench components (additional height, mass and surface). It works also on trestles.


----------



## controlfreak

> Making the laminated top first is a good idea.
> 
> - Sylvain


Thanks, the combination of the top on some saw horses and my moxon vise should get me what I need. I always chuckle when I watch a video on how to build a workbench that is using the the same bench to make it.


----------

